# what do you carry in your car?



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

interested to see what others keeps in their cars..


as for me , only Meguiars last touch spray bottle , a clay and poorboys spray for the interior

you ?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

a 2ft breaker bar with a 19mm socket on the end. Handy handy handy!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> a 2ft breaker bar with a 19mm socket on the end. Handy handy handy!!


The tool that just gets the job done!

BTW your wheel nuts are 17mm.......................


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

Wheel brace, car pump that your plug into cigarette lighter and octane boost


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

iPhone... and myself.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nothing bar,

the headunits SD card with music videos and tunes 

and a length of 8mm plastic pipe with a 1/8th bsp fitting on one end and a tyre valve on the other end


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Tool kit (Helps lower the back end its that heavy)

Jump leads,tow bar, baseball bat and ball of course 

Last touch, microfibre or 2, air freshner window cleaner the list goes on far too much to be honest but you never know when you might need it :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Chemical Guys Pro Detailer with Carnauba + Eurow MF

Spare wheel thrown in boot (I don't like the idea of having just a tyre inflation kit)

Millers Diesel Power Sport 4 additive (forgot about mine)


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

As mentioned- 2' breaker bar + 17mm socket (wrapped in insulation tape :thumb
-Millers Diesel Power Sport 4 additive (V V good )
-Last Touch + 2/3 MFs
-Rain-X Wifebeater - sorry, Weatherbeater! - Glass Cleaner w/Rain-X.
-Some quality paper towel for the glass (only thing I've found to leave no smears!)
-Usually got a bucket, small bottle of ONR, grout sponge and MF drying towel, just incase!
-California Car Duster
-Small bottle of screen wash :thumb:


That's about it really (detailing wise)


-Chris


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

[email protected] concentration plus a mother qd towel to clean bird bombs.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

A tennis racket, a squash racket, a football, emergency shoes [in case in I'm trainers, you know] a jacket, and a ScotRail wash bag, which you get on a sleeper train, its got all sorts, shaver, ear buds, toothbrush, just in case I need to stop in a ****ty hotel on short notice.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> The tool that just gets the job done!
> 
> BTW your wheel nuts are 17mm.......................


I have the 19 and 17mm too but was doing F's toyota ones last!!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Long bar with 21mm socket for my Macguards.

Tyre weld.

Fire extinguisher.

Sunglasses.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

a few empty tobbaco packets and a chocolate doughnut


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> a few empty tobbaco packets and a chocolate doughnut


In this heat.................Mmmmmmm melted choc!

I carry...........

AG FG, Meg's endurance, Meg's Last touch and a few MF's.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Wife and 3 kids, buggy ...............:lol::lol:


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Pressure washer
Hose
3 buckets
Loads of microfibres/pads
Clay
Detailng Sprays
Polishes
Waxes
Gazebo
G220
....in my car-derived van!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm.. bag of golfballs.. lob wedge (golf club) 
a couple MF Cloths
Small box with Leatherman multi-tool, few bulbs, screwdriver and torch.
And a bottle of screen-wash.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

1 litre of engine oil
1 litre of 2 stroke oil
tyre weld


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

breaker bar wobbbly joint and deep reach 19mm socket just in case haha and some QD and a couple of microfiber cloths


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got a clever split tailgate with storage that holds stuff like triangle, torch, umbrella and jacket (all with logos of course ) like this:










and as I have no spare will a pump and that goo to squirt in incase of puncture


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread resurection batman! :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

A kipper + a baby under the bonnet!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

if i wrote a list i think it would crash the forum 

really need to have a proper sort out...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> A kipper + a baby under the bonnet!


Do you also run the shopping over? I am soo in love with your motor!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

In the pajero there's a toolkit and two torches.
In the scenic there's oil, coolant, screenwash, an MF and a brush (for mats )

In my field punto theres various snickers, mars, the odd can of monster, about 10000 CD's :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Toolkit, hi vis jacket, along with lots of other bits and pieces. Then a MF for wiping the windows, and some dash wipes.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Nothing at all. Just the car as it came! Ideally all spotless inside!


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Standard tools and spare, some wrenches, bungee cord, coolant/water mix, spare diverter valve, zip ties, plies, a microfiber, and some QD. It all fits in the spare tire since there will be no clutter in my car.

I also have a small fire extinguisher in the trunk just in case.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Nothing detailing wise.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a little box in the boot of my car bungee'd to the sub that holds:

Auto-smart Platinum Quick polish,
A few MF's,
Polishing Sponge,
Autos-mart Berry Silicone spray,
Auto-smart Berry BLAST,
Dirty MF for dash (with silicone spray)

Dion!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Couple of Micro fibres, megs qd 1 litre of oil and a pair of shades (not including tools hi vis vest which came with the car)the charger for my strawberry, a ball point and some loose change.


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

a spade and the body


----------



## desi115 (Jan 20, 2010)

Emergency/First aid kit, includes - Fire extinguisher, bandage, camera, measuring tape?!?, reflector thingy and a few other bits.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Warning triangle - supplied as standard.










In the spare wheel well inside the wheel i have a pair of Coveralls, Some (workshop style)Blue Tissue, plug-in Tyre Pump and a Ice Scraper.










On the left you can see the Jack and the VW Tool Kit 
on the right i have now placed a small container with bulbs + fuses in

I also always carry my Halfords Trade card. JUST IN CASE

P.S. this was whel i was inspecting the car while swapping


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

In the family car

pram
baby bag (nappies, baby wipes, empty bottle, spare baby clothes etc)
spare wheel and toolkit underneath boot floor
Garden shovel (until the snow ***** off)
few cd's
screen wash


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I tend to keep my bottle of Fast Glass and a few cloths, along with the amp and subs, a bottle of water and not a lot else


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

couple microfibre, seat foam, water bottle with some shampoo in, spanners, wheel wrench, torch, WD40 and couple other bits n bobs  about a gym bag full


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have two boxes in the back containing..

4x Microfibres
Screen Wash
Fast Glass
4L of water
2x Cans of tyre foam stuff
Tyre depth gauge
Tyre pressure checker
Jack
Some minor tools to help if a problem occurs


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I carry some CDs,a bottle of airfreshner,a jumper and some gloves and one MF towel incase its needed.Thats it,I hate junk.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Dead bodies in the boot ..


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Spare flat cap & two Labradors :thumb:


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

bmw assis pack, consists of torch, thick cotton blanket, silver heat blanket, plasters, dressing, batteries, breathing bag, clear bags, rope, pen, compass, maybe a few more


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

at the moment half my shed, been going backwards and forward to my mates helping with is car... if i breakdown its all good...


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

pack of extra large condoms and some tic-tacs


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one of the new CYC kit bags full up with detailing kit, just incase 

It actually carrys pretty much everything for a quick detail except the water and buckets.

And i ALWAYS have my camera bag and tripod


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

California scents + unopened tin in the glove
can of tyre weld
meg's last touch + microfibre


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You can fit that in your boot now then neil? :lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Pack of Babywipes, s'all


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Toolbox with emergency tools
First aid kit
Poncho (in case of heavy rain tyre change)
Torch
Jump Leads
Kitchen Roll (clean hands in case of tyre change)
One of those hammers for breaking window in case of an accident

And except for the toolboc and jump leads fiting snug between the back of the boot and the wheel arch and the hammer in the door pocket the rest is all in the first aid compartment in the boot.

Ant695


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Pens
Service Book & Car Manual book pack
McDonald's free cuppa token board
Air Freshner
Demister Pad
Beanie Hat
Alloy Locking Wheel Nut Key
Touch up Pen Kit
Scraper
CD's


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

cd's ,thats it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*-Glove Box-*
service book
locking wheel key
ketchup sachets
bbq sauce sachets
napkins
salt
phone charger
pen
ipod auxiliary wire
ipod
LED lenser P7

*-Inside Car-*
California Car scent
one or two Cds max

*-Boot-*
1 litre SRP,
16 Oz colly 476s
250ml tardis
500ml Diluted APC (in spray bottle)
500ml Diluted Bilberry Wheel cleaner (In Spray Bottle)
500ml BH Surfex diluted (In Spray Bottle)
500ml Megs glass cleaner diluted (In Spray Bottle)
750ml Megs tyre Dressing (In Spray Bottle)
200ml Megs pre wax cleanser
200ml Neat screen wash concentrate
250ml APC (neat)
250ml Surfex (neat)
1 breaker bar with socket to suit my car
1 bottle millers injector cleaner/octane booster (Diesel)
1 Blue roll tissue paper (for cleaning)
1 megs tyre dressing applicator
1 megs clay bar
1 buffing cloth
10 work cloths (costco eurow mfs)
1 german applicator
6 paintbrushes (different sizes)
1 sash brush
1 Vikan upholstery brush
1 vikan nail brush
1 sleeping bag
1 fleece throw
1 electric air compressor
1 tool set (ratchet, socket set, and bit set)
1 litre mineral water
1 water blade :doublesho:
2 unopened California Car Scents.

. . i _Think_ thats everything i carry, but i may have forgot one or two bits :lol: :lol:


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> You can fit that in your boot now then neil? :lol:


because i'm sick



lol...behind the seats


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah i forgot to tell you which ariel adaptor I need, I'll pop down later and pick one up if thats cool. Standard renault one is fakra to whatever that alpine unit is? I'll send ya a text in a min! 

And @mick... woah! I personally can't see the point, a well protected car just needs a weekly wash and stuff carrying that stuff in case I spot a little bit of dirt :lol:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

As little as possible.

Oh and this , it has a nice foam grip and a heavy metal end. Honestly officer - its a steering lock. (comes in very handy - especially with a removable steering wheel)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> And @mick... woah! I personally can't see the point, a well protected car just needs a weekly wash and stuff carrying that stuff in case I spot a little bit of dirt :lol:


what can i say? i get around so not always at home when/if i need to clean my car, so i leave some in the car, plus it takes some of the clutter out the house. of course, having quite a big car coupled with good use of space has its advantages, wouldnt really say its overly messy eh:




























(think you might struggle to fit it all in a smart though :lol
:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Blimey Charlie! What is it Mick? I want to say mk3 Mondeo.

Reading this thread prompted me to have a bit of clear-out/tidy up in my car today. I still had my vocal mic from the last gig in there, along with a small bottle of IPA, some unopened Kurust and some apple air-freshener along with some wires and cables. I found a now-defunct Beta-58a mic case and put a pen, tyre pressure gauge, allen keys, radio keys and a couple of power adaptors in, put my Eagletac in there, TomTom bits and made sure my trusty atlas was in the car too, which is really the only thing that needs to be in there but I do carry a spider wheel brace, mixed bottle of screenwash and a hi-vis.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Blimey Charlie! What is it Mick? I want to say mk3 Mondeo.


spot on my man :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Generally I carry passengers. 

My glovebo could probably fit a packet of skittles and no more.


----------



## alstonlobo (Jun 21, 2011)

*Glove box*

Driver's Licence
Registartion Documents
Led Torch
Dettol hand sanitiser
Funskool Transformers Autobot Skids car

*Cabin*
Car Perfume (Wax as well as spray)
Digital tyre pressure guage
Tissue box
Winshield sunshade
Nokia power adaptor
Umbrella
The rosary (Its tied to the gear lever)

*Boot*
Amplifier and a 12 inch subwoofer in an enclosure that eats half the boot space
Black & Decker car vaccuum cleaner with attachments
Tyre air compressor and flashlight
Car shampoo
Car Wax
Interior polish
Upholstery cleaning spray
Tyre shine spray
Wheel cleaner
Glass cleaner
Squeegee
Wheel scrubbing brush
3 microfibre towels
Leather chamois
2 Static dusters
Spare bulbs
Triangle
First aid kit


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

A microfibre work towel
Bird drop wipes
Sunglasses
CD's
Tyre Pump


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Baseball bat and some cuckoo eggs


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

alstonlobo said:


> *Glove box*
> 
> Driver's Licence
> Registartion Documents
> ...


Any room for passengers?


----------



## Pat172 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Meguiars Kit Bag*Smart Wax Shampoo
Smart Wax Detailer
Meguiars Trim Gel
Meguiars Hot Rims
Meguiars NXT Wax (Paste)
Copious amounts of MF Clothes
Spautopia Big Blue Drying Towel
Megs Water Wizard

And an unconcious passenger


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Plank of wood with 9 inch nail!
And cassettes as im old school! :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Some Megs Glass Cleaner and a MF Cloth +Roll of Tissue Paper for the windscreen.


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

My whole cleaning kit. Never know when i might want to clean my car haha. No room in the boot for even a pair of shoes.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Spare wheel etc and Sunglasses.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

papa smurf ... i won him at thorpe park!! lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Modmedia said:


> iPhone... and myself.


Me too


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

In my car? Just myself and sunglasses, sometimes my iPod if more than a 15 min drive. 

I can't stand clutter in a car :lol:


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

baby wet wipes for bird crap


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Paul N said:


> baby wet wipes for bird crap


You let your good lady take a dump in your car?.........thats just wrong bro


----------



## Ross214 (May 9, 2011)

* Quick Detailer
* A few MF cloths
* California car scent
* APC

And no doubt the missus will have left a pair of shoes or 10 in the boot!!!


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

Grommit said:


> You let your good lady take a dump in your car?.........thats just wrong bro


lolol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Body :doublesho


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

1 Hydraulic Jack (just a small 2 tonne one)
1 Extendable wheel wrench with 17mm and 19mm socket
1 Socket and Screwdriver Set (107pc)
1 Tool Box with pliers, hammer, tyre gauge, spare bulbs, fuses
1 Pair of Jumpleads
1 First Aid Kit
1 12v Tyre Inflator
1 Torch
1 Tin of WD40
2 Hi Vis vests

Always have baby wipes, a bottle of QD, a blanket during the winter etc.

I know that list may sound overkill but I regularly do long journeys and there is nothing worse than being stuck somewhere and also the Audi Jack is useless


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

*In a collapsible box in the boot:[/B

michelin footpump
aa digital tyre pressure gauge
2ft breaker bar
speed brace
plank of wood (long enough for the jack to sit on so it doesnt sink into the ground)
torches
wd40
rain repellent
millers ego power max fuel additive
heavy duty gloves
full vw spare bulb kit
kitchen roll
tyre tread gauge

despite the long list it all fits neatly into the box*


----------



## FanousE46 (Nov 1, 2011)

HOW ABOUT THIS ?
AG Interior shampon
AG Fass Glass
AG Vynil and rubber care
AG - wheel cleaner
Megs last touch 
CHG ecosmart

Lots of microfibre towels


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Nothing having a cluttered free car ftw


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

People


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

1 litre of oil, warning triangle, some sacks that have been in there since the heavy snow. quite sensible really :-|


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

jump leads, oil, torches, bulbs/fuses, toolbox, wd40, some joop aftershave, microfibres, glass cleaner and a hi vis


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Vacuum, oil, compressor and tyre weld... which I need to check to see if it's in date!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigius (Feb 16, 2010)

Modmedia said:


> iPhone... and myself.


Same here


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Cross bow pistol


----------

